# Kidney Transplants for cats



## howardlancs (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi I am new to this forum - does anyone know of any cats that have had a kidney transplant or any VETS undertaking such work in UK. I have 2 siamese cats (there was only 2 in the litter) one now has renal kidney failure. I have not made my mind up on this one, there seems plenty of information about diets and medications and plenty about all the ethics involved in transplants but I need more information in order to undertstand better. The cat is currently under the Vets and when I mentioned a transplant she launched in to an ethical debate which I stopped straight away. I just want facts not opinions..............many thanks Howard


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Siamese - how old are they? This is a useful article about the ethics of transplantation:

View point - kidney transplants



howardlancs said:


> Hi I am new to this forum - does anyone know of any cats that have had a kidney transplant or any VETS undertaking such work in UK. I have 2 siamese cats (there was only 2 in the litter) one now has renal kidney failure. I have not made my mind up on this one, there seems plenty of information about diets and medications and plenty about all the ethics involved in transplants but I need more information in order to undertstand better. The cat is currently under the Vets and when I mentioned a transplant she launched in to an ethical debate which I stopped straight away. I just want facts not opinions..............many thanks Howard


----------



## howardlancs (Feb 1, 2009)

KozyKats - you obviously can't read ..............I dont need opinions just facts. I have read the article its written on by one person and their personal views. I am not going to get into a debate about ethics. If you have nothing constructive or factual to say please mind your own business Thanks Howard


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I feel you are a little harsh there Howard. Kozykats was only trying to help and had gone to the trouble to find you a link she _thought_ may be of use.

I am sure we understand your frustration but the facts may be few and far between because it is such a sensitive subject.

I sincerely hope you find the answers you need but perhaps you could just show a little more courtesy to those _trying _to help.


----------



## howardlancs (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Sharkey, I am not going to apologise, time is something I am short of. I will find the answers .................be assured of that. I read the article KozyKats gave me, but I repeat I dont want opinions about this I made this quite clear in my posting. There will be somebody on here that might help me so I will take comfort from that. Regards Howard.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

There is no need to be insulting when people are trying to help.


----------



## howardlancs (Feb 1, 2009)

They are not trying to help mind your own business please


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I think you will find people are trying to help.

The way you are coming across is not going to help matters as people will feel unwilling to share articles with you in fear of the response they may get.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Well, I think the ethics are probably the most important factor - I don't know of any cats who have actually had kidney transplant surgery. It would be extremely expensive, is probably more of an experimental procedure than tried and tested at this stage - and I have no idea if insurance would cover it.

I hope you are able to find the facts you're looking for.



howardlancs said:


> KozyKats - you obviously can't read ..............I dont need opinions just facts. I have read the article its written on by one person and their personal views. I am not going to get into a debate about ethics. If you have nothing constructive or factual to say please mind your own business Thanks Howard


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

You people are unbeleivable! How dare you gang up on Howard like that! He is obviously very upset about his poor cat and I can quite understand his frustration with you all. He SAID he hadnt made his mind up and want just FACTS! Kozycats you are very insensative your opinion that the ethics is the most important thing was not wanted and didnt help the poor man. He is desperately trying to find a solution not moral arguments. 

Howard, I am in a similar situation, my cat is currently in the vets too. One of his kidneys is completely shot and the other may be slightly damaged and like you I have been searching for anything that could save his life. Kidney transplants have been sucessfully carried out for cats in America for years and dialysis is also available in some states. In 2003 The Guardian published an article which said that uk vets may start the procedure over here at a cost of £8000. I would happily pay this if I could find a donor and a uk vet who can do the operation. So far my search hasnt found any. 

I am so angry with these people that it is difficult to type.

God bless you Howard and your poor cat. I hope you have found a solution xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sheilamersey said:


> You people are unbeleivable! How dare you gang up on Howard like that! He is obviously very upset about his poor cat and I can quite understand his frustration with you all. He SAID he hadnt made his mind up and want just FACTS! Kozycats you are very insensative your opinion that the ethics is the most important thing was not wanted and didnt help the poor man. He is desperately trying to find a solution not moral arguments.
> 
> Howard, I am in a similar situation, my cat is currently in the vets too. One of his kidneys is completely shot and the other may be slightly damaged and like you I have been searching for anything that could save his life. Kidney transplants have been sucessfully carried out for cats in America for years and dialysis is also available in some states. In 2003 The Guardian published an article which said that uk vets may start the procedure over here at a cost of £8000. I would happily pay this if I could find a donor and a uk vet who can do the operation. So far my search hasnt found any.
> 
> ...


Ummm, slightly OTT yourself I think - people were trying to help - okay the articles weren't what Howard wanted but at least he got a responce and a question about his cats and he responded quite aggresively. I understand that he was in a state about his cats and very worried, sometimes it is nice to say something rather than just not answer because you don't have the precise information requested.

I was going to post on this about Howards cats when the post first came up but his responses put me off even wishing him well. I don't think anyone was 'ganging up' on him - merely trying to tell him, if he was nice, people would be more likely to respond.Telling people it 'isn't their business' and to 'mind their own business' when posting on a puplic forum (i.e making your business public) is a bit of a strong response. People aren't mind readers and were only doing their best in their opinion, taking this to be being deliberately obstructive 'they weren't trying to help' was an extreme reaction. I wasn't surprised when this thread fell off the radar.

I truely hope both you and Howard manage to find the information you are looking for and your cats respond to treatment.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you approached the RVC or Animal Health Trust. The AHT I see have a clinical trial running at the moment for chronic kidney disease. Not what you wanted, but it might be worth considering if you have no other options http://www.aht.org.uk/pdf/BI_Flier.pdf

I can understand the desperation to find a solution for what is at the end of the day a much loved family member. I did discuss a kidney transplant with my vet for one of my cats, and was met with the same "not ethical" response. Considering the numbers of cats that succomb to CRF and how those are on the increase, the knowledge and treatment options provided by vets is sorely lacking.

I hope you find an answer for your baby.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

How would this work, does anywhere keep a stock of frozen kidneys from dead donors for transplanting?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, just read from one of the links, I'd better not comment further!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not sure re transplants but is no-one researching the possibility of feline dialysis anywhere in this country?
I would have thought perhaps some of the larger vet hospitals??? 
Which hospital carried out the major cardiac surgery on that Maine Coon or was it a ragdoll, a big fluffy one anyway?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Harry is a Maine Coon, and that was done at the RVC


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you so much Saikou for the link and your kind wishes. I didnt fully explain the situation in my last post so here goes. The vet thinks Ozzy may have lyphoma due to a raised level of red blood cells, which will mean that nothing can really been done, but she spoke to a specialist today who said that a certain form of cancer can cause raised red blood cells so i have to wait untill monday to find out. If it is cancer then there may be a chance for him. they will test that his other kidney is functioning enough and x ray him to check that it has not spread and if he is ok with both they will remove the bad kidney and he may be able to live a relatively normal life following some chemo. There are so many hurdles to get over and the wait is just unbearable. But at least we now have a plan.

I have to say that the guilt I am feeling is just the most awful thing. How did I not recognise any symptoms earlier how did I just not know? I really feel that I have let him down and that is just the worse thing. We all know that we will outlive our pets but to think that they are taken early perhaps because we didnt do enough or were attentive enough is just horrible.

To the critics of Howard I again say cut him some slack. People react differently to grief and maybe like me he suffering from guilt. The man wanted genuine help, not tea and sympathy.

I visited Ozzy earlier, before the vet phoned me and he was much better. He had eaten overnight and eaten during the day and I took some favourite food in and he ate about 100grams of that. He was also taking an interest in his surroundings and he was purring so I felt a little lifted. He is a little fighter. I am just praying he makes it.

God bless x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If it is lymphoma, then that is treatable. A friends cat went through chemo to treat that, and 2yrs later he is great and has a fabulous quality of life, and long may that continue. He was treated by the AHT, if you need a referal.

I wish you both well, and hope there are answers and your baby is back home where he belongs with a hopeful future ahead.


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi again Saikou

Thank you for your post. My vet said that if it is lymphoma then they wouldnt bother removing the bad kidney,so I am confused now. I did say to my mother that I didnt like the way they were pushing for putting him down and that If they came right out and said that, that I would seek a second opinion. He has been even brighter today and I just cant give up on him when he is fighting back so hard. I wont know anything untill Monday now.

If you wouldnt mind I might like to talk to you about that again once I have more facts. My head is just all over the place. But should she say that it is lymphoma I now know to question very thoroughly! Perhaps it is because one kidney is shot and he couldnt cope with the therapy. Definately food for thought . Thank you thank you thank you xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

No problem any time. I know if you wanted to talk through the treatment too, that my friend would be more than willing to help. When her cat was diagnosed her vet told her there was nothing they could offer other than paliative care ie steroids and gave him 8 weeks to live. Luckily she knew other cats that had the same thing and had been treated with chemo and asked her vet about it. His reply was cats didn't do well on chemo - again not true. She had to push for a referal to the AHT, which they reluctantly agreed to, and the rest is history.

When she saw that vet again, she asked him why he had not suggested the treatment, and he replied that it was his opinion that none of his clients would want to pay for it so didn't offer it.

I think I would at least get a second opinion on his kidney function to. The lymphoma may well be skewing the readings. I don't think a lot of general practice vets know enough about the specialist stuff, and its sad to say, but they would rather offer the final solution that they get paid for, than suggest a referal to a specialist where there is nothing in it financially for them. I learnt that myself the hard way. You really have to push for specialist referal, its not something they offer readily, which is wrong.

Its great news that your boy is looking brighter, and I hope that continues and you get some answers on Monday that you can work with and take things forward. Cats have incredible resilience and it is very humbling when you see them fighting so hard without complaining. Having that strength of character is half the battle in any illness.


----------



## howardlancs (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Sheila. We have managed to stablise Midnight. He has been to the Liverpool University a week ago and we have managed to get his toxin levels down. He is still eating and drinking although we did volunteer to inject midnight ourselves with fluids we do this every night and have worked up to 100mls. We have to wait 2 weeks before we go back to liverpool and perhaps then he will have his ultrasound. We have no been able to ascertain to what extent his kidneys have been damaged. With regards to transplants Liverpool dont do them and apparently London University were intending to but it all got complicated with red tape - I have yet to ring London University myself. I am naturally upset with the situation and have to do my best. I even wrote to a vet in the USA who had done a kidney transplant I never got a response by all means give me a ring if you want 01772 787199 I dont think we are far away thanks for your response I was beginning to wonder if there was any normal person out there xxx


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of the problem you are having with your cat it is understandibly a very stressfull and upsetting time for you.
I know its awful to see a beloved pet become so sick and deteriorate I myself have seen it many times.
I know you are asking for facts not opinions and I know you will have researched and followed all avenues so I am unsure as to what information you may or may not have, very sorry if this is info you have already considered.
Your cat has an increased anaesthetic risk due to compramised kidney function.This would be a prolonged procedure and followed up with lots of after care which as its specialised would probs involve quite a financial commitment.
Donor cat again there is always a risk with anaesthetics ( I know in the US they are strays, the understanding being the donor cat is also taken on and cared for by the owner of the recipient) you would then have to consider taking on the care of another cat.
What if the kidney was rejected by ur cat?? then it would be back to square 1 with the added complication of ur cat trying to recover post op.
These are the questions I would be asking.
I dont even know if anywhere in this country is doing this?
Look at the long term, what age is your cat? Is your cat otherwise healthy appart from kidneys??
It could be a very sad fact that u have to face the mortality of your cat, words I know that you dont want to hear but never the less you should look at it from your cats point of view....would you want them to go through a major operation where there is no guarentee they will make it?
Personal oppinion....I feel quality of life is more important than quantity.


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Saikiou

Well we had some good news today. Ozzys urine test gave no indication of containing protien which is a good indicator that his other kidney is working well. The other results have not come back yet and I am really frustrated. I have him at home with me for the night then have to take him to the specialist tomorrow noon, so hopefully things will now get moving. Thank you so much for your continued support. I will be in touch with an update tomorrow. Untill then xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am glad Ozzie is back home, that should give his spirits a huge boost. I have my fingers firmly crossed for more good news for you today. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

HI Saikou,

Its the worst news I am afraid. Ozzys cancer has spread to his chest and is wrapping itself round his wind pipe. they say there is nothing that they can do and I am starting to take the facts in. they didnt remove the kidney, didnt even open him up as they didnt think it would be right as the prognosis is poor. He is home and was very lively earlier, ate LOADS which is great to see but has been asleep/resting for about 2 1/2 hours now. He is expected to live 1-3 months but I will make sure that he doesnt suffer. We know he isnt in pain at the moment so whilst I still know my cat he will stay with me. When I dont know him for who he is I will do it. Taking him for regular checks to make sure that I am not missing anything too (that he is suffering and I cant see it). 1-2 wks intervals. Bless him. I will just spoil him rotten and enjoy what time we have left.

The consultant did say that I couldnt have known and that some vets might have missed it so that is a comfort. I am trying to look at it as if time has gone forward and he has just aged a little quicker. 

I dont know if second third opinion will help either of us now. It seems as serious as it can get. I intend to make a few phone calls just for me to know that there is definately nothing that can be done. If nothing else it will help me accept it. 

You last post meant alot to me Saikou thank you so much. 

Sheila and Ozzy xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm very sorry Sheila. I've been in your shoes, getting this news, and words are not enough to describe how painful it is. Your boy is home with you, where he belongs, he will know every day how much he is loved, and he will feel safe with you. So sorry.


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Leah x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear the news wasn't good. There are no words that really help I know, except to say that I do understand what you are going through. Ozzie is in the best possible place and with the person he loves the most in the world, and at the end of the day thats all that matters. I hope that quality of life continues for him for as long as possible.

I don't know where the consultant was, but if you did feel like you wanted to just talk things over with someone else, to see if maybe a second opinion would be worth seeking then I can highly recommend the Animal Health Trust. There are these people VRCC as well. Although I don't know anything about them, other than what I read in Your Cat. Just a few possible avenues, although I know when its your own baby that you know so well, you know deep down when you have gone as far as possible.


----------



## Scoob (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Sheila

I'm really sorry to hear your bad news. I too have been in your shoes and know that it is the hardest thing to hear. As others have said Ozzie is most definately in the best possible place and I'm sure he'll enjoy you spoiling him rotten! I wish you and Ozzie all the best and hope that when the time comes you manage to smile and remember all the good times you've had.

My thoughts are with you
Sally x


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys

thanks for all the support it means alot. thank you. I am back again because i am in a dilemma. as you know Ozzy is back and i am glad that he is back and it is wonderful that he has not been taken from me yet but, i dont know what to do that is the best for him. He is still eating although I am worried about the amounts and he comes for cuddles when he is in the mood and three times today he has made it over a very high wall probably 6ft (please I am not trying to exagerate) so he is trying very hard to get on with it. I am assured and I do believe that he is not in any pain at the moment but I do believe that he must be uncomfortable. And he is losing weight. He sleeps alot or chills out under his favourite bush in the garden. I wish he could tell me what he wants. Like i said in a previous post of course I will do the right thing but it is so hard to watch him slipping away.

Since I resolved the fact that there really wasnt anything that could be done for him ( thank you again saikou I did follow up on your leads and chased any hope there was xx) I have clung to the idea that as the consultant predicted, he would have 1-3 months. When do I know when it should stop? I mean, I love him, he is still showing me affection and he IS still eating, but he is not eating enough and i am constantly worrying about this.

I kind of want it to be over. He is sleeping now, on the floor at my side and I look at how changed he is and I think maybe I should just book an appointment and get it done knowing that he will never waste away to nothing. Whilst he still has the strength to show that he loves me. Or do I wait untill he is asking me to do it ( I know he cant do that i mean that ...well you know). OMG what does he want? I KNOW he still takes comfort in my being here but is that enough? I dont want to cut short his life prematurely just because I know it will end soon. If a 10 yr old cat is 50 in human years then surely even a few days must count for alot? A few wks? I dont think it will be months becuse the weight is going too rapidly and I will not watch that.

Sorry. this is hard x


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha Saikou

You were talking about a humbling experience watching cats go through things like this. i looked up after posting that and there he is giving himself a thorough clean! He is so wonderful. You see what I mean? How can I yet?? (a very bitter sweet lol) x But he is so poorly> I know it and he knows it x

I think I will talk to vet again x

Thinking of you Howard and Midnight XX


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sheila if he seems comfortable in hmself, but has no real appetite , have you thought of supplementing his food a bit for extra cals?

MedicAnimal, pet care with a conscience

This page has liquivite [a liquid cat food that he can lap or you can syringe into the side of his mouth], and nutrigel which is a tasty vit supplement that can sometimes stimulate appetite a bit.

It's so very hard coming to terms with them leaving us, we are never ready....


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Leah

Thank you so much for your reply and the link. I bought some liquivite last wk because as you know I was really upset by his lack of appetite. Strangley enough he started eating really well the following day (after last posts). I tried him on the liquivite but he didnt seem to go for it so I have just kept trying different things to keep his interest. Today he didnt eat when I tried him this morning (although I dont know if he ate at a neighbours house who always feed him in the am before me) and when my mother came to feed him this afternoon he didnt eat again. I tried fresh chicken tuna and cat food tonight because he was crying for food and following me into the kitchen every time I went in and I got really frustrated because I knew he was hungry but everything I gave him didnt seem to be right. Finally I tried the liquivite and HOORAY he lapped it up and I cant thank you enough. He may be just having a bad day food wise or perhaps the cancer is making it difficult for him to swallow or breathe whilst eating either way he got some vitamins in him so a small relief for now. In himself he is definately still Oz but he is deteriorating. I am taking him to the vets next wk to make sure that he is not in any pain and that I am not missing anything. Thanks again Leah, your last post was a big help xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad to help Sheila  I lost a very beloved cat to a nasal tumour that progressively made it more and more difficult for her to eat and drink, it broke my heart, you just feel so helpless.
Thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

good to hear he still has an apetite. As to when its time to say goodbye - he will let you know xxxx


----------



## Catlady50 (Mar 21, 2009)

howardlancs said:


> Hi I am new to this forum - does anyone know of any cats that have had a kidney transplant or any VETS undertaking such work in UK. I have 2 siamese cats (there was only 2 in the litter) one now has renal kidney failure. I have not made my mind up on this one, there seems plenty of information about diets and medications and plenty about all the ethics involved in transplants but I need more information in order to undertstand better. The cat is currently under the Vets and when I mentioned a transplant she launched in to an ethical debate which I stopped straight away. I just want facts not opinions..............many thanks Howard


Howard,
I'm very sorry that you are faced with this situation. I am located in the US and this has been done with success. It is customary to adopt the donor of the kidney. Unfortunately a transplant of this nature will not help me since my perisan boy has polycystic kidney disease. This disease will ultimately impact even the transplanted kidney.
We don't have any ethical debates here. Felines have always demonstrated time and time again a greater desire to help others more than humans I'm afraid to say. Since the family physician is actually a board certified specialist of internal medicine, feel free to contact me it the event we can be of further help. Hugs, Celeste


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Unfortunately a transplant of this nature will not help me since my perisan boy has polycystic kidney disease. This disease will ultimately impact even the transplanted kidney.


I wasn't aware of this. Transplantation is carried out in humans for polycystic kidneys. I cannot find any mention that the cysts recur the transplant kidney, in fact it is one of the causes of kidney disease that don't recur in the transplanted kidney, I thought.

Kidney Transplant for Polycystic Kidney Disease at Mayo Clinic


----------



## Anouskaagirl (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

A year ago my 8 year old burmese cat Lillie was diagnosed with Kidney failure, she was put on a renal diet and prescribed fortekor and I was advised she would be fine for the next 5-6 years. 
Then about 5 weeks ago she suddenley became very sick again within the space of a few days. I rushed her into the vet, he was not very concerned or effective and advised just keeping her in on a drip for 48hours and then taking more tests. Then that night at 3am I had a call from the night vet saying he had done a scan and she had a kidney tumour and he wanted to put her down there and then. Traumatising is not the word. Anyway we collected her immediately and brought her home. During the early hours of the morning I started doing some internet research and came across this forum and this particular thread. I was desperately looking for some options for my beloved cat in particular Kidney dialysis or transplants that could save her life.

Anyway by 9am the next morning I had got in touch with the Royal Veterinary College and rushed Lillie to their Queen Mother Hospital near Potters Bar. Miraculously it turned out that the night vet had misdiagnosed and she had kidney stones and acute kidney failure - still terminal but more treatable. I have to say that the RVC were utterly amazing, they have extensive knowledge of kidney issues. They do not do transplants as apparently they are not effective but they are very much in favour of kidney dialysis and are in fact trying to set up a department but lack the funding. However they immediately stabilised Lillie and then 2 days later the did a pioneering kidney to bladder stent insertion - the operation took 6 hours and cost £6,000 but Lillie our cat is alive 5 weeks later and a very happy cat! We do not know how long she will live as she is now prone to kidney stones and has kidney failure but we are eternally grateful to the RVC for their amazing expertise which has given her more very happy time.

What would have prolonged her outlook would have been the availability of a kidney dialysis machine which would have immediatley stabilised her condition and made surgery far safer and quicker - however not a single machine exists in Europe for small animals - but they are used in America to great success.
How horrifying to learn that help is available for your animal but not anywhere near you. They are currently looking in to funding the very first machine - but they neeed the funding to do so, as no government funding is provided.

The machine costs £35,000 - which seems a moderate amount considering how many animal lives: cats, dogs, small animals it will help (it can also be used to save animals from serious poisoning). If anyone is interested in helping fund this pioneering new machine please contact the RVC direct, their funding office details are:

Jules Sherwood
Development Manager

Royal Veterinary College
Development Office
Hawkshead Lane
North Mymms
Hertfordshire
AL9 7TA

T: 01707 667024
F: 01707 666382
M: 07545 928897

e-mail: [email protected]
Animal Care Trust (ACT) - Raising funds for the Royal Veterinary College's Hospitals


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Anouskaagirl said:


> The machine costs £35,000 - which seems a moderate amount considering how many animal lives: cats, dogs, small animals it will help (it can also be used to save animals from serious poisoning).


I'm actually very suprised that the RVC can't afford to shell out for that. That is really not a very large amount of money at all for a piece of equipment and I'm sure a lot of their other machines are worth many many times more than that one would be. If they can afford MRI scanners then that should seem no more than pennies!! I know my vets digital x-ray machine cost thousands and thousands and even the plates that are used for it cost several grand each.


----------



## Anouskaagirl (Sep 22, 2010)

I believe that the RVC is only funded by donations and is not a profit making company - as they do not get any government support all their equipment is either paid for by fund raising or by donations from wealthy benefactors. For instance the heart bypass machine was paid for by one of the dog owners who had the means to purchase the epuipment. Their new wing was paid for by extensive fund raising. I agree it is not a huge amount of money but obviously they do not have the funds or they would have purchased it - it would make such a huge difference to have this machine - there must be enough cat and dog owners out there with pets with kidney issues - if we all grouped together we could fund this machine.


----------



## sheilamersey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello Anouskaagirl and to all following this topic

It has been a long time since I posted but had an email tonight from pet forums,my first since I dont know when. Anyway Ozzy was put to sleep a little over a year ago. He was tired and it was indeed time. I want to thank everyone who offered their kind words during the initial shock of what was going to happen to him it really meant alot and I can only aplogise for not logging in sooner. It is comforting to know that peoples thoughts are with you, total strangers at that, so once again thank you.

Anouskaagirl, I know how you must be feeling and want you to know that I am thinking about you and your little friend, that is truely heartfelt and thankyou so much for the information regarding the dialysis machine, my mother actually has to go on dialysis very soon and I know that she is receiving the best care so why not our beloved pets?

I promise to follow it up

Take care all

Sheila


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

This wasn't even your thread to start with?


----------



## Anouskaagirl (Sep 22, 2010)

sheilamersey said:


> Hello Anouskaagirl and to all following this topic
> 
> Anouskaagirl, I know how you must be feeling and want you to know that I am thinking about you and your little friend, that is truely heartfelt and thankyou so much for the information regarding the dialysis machine, my mother actually has to go on dialysis very soon and I know that she is receiving the best care so why not our beloved pets?
> 
> Sheila


Dear Sheila

Many thanks for your kind thoughts they are much appreciated. In fact during the week of Lillie's operation I had a network of people praying for her and I really belive that is part of what got her through - when all the odds were stacked against her. Like you though I am now in the place where I watch her mood and behaviour every day looking for signs of deterioration. We have had a lot of love and fun in the 6 weeks since her operation, I have decided that I will not put her through anymore hospital treatment, even though she clearly wanted to live, as it was horribly traumatising for her and so I am just trying to enjoy every day as it comes.

Do follow up with the RVC if you can and spread the word.

Anouska


----------



## Cary Barnes (May 31, 2012)

Dear Howard,

I am going through the same as you now, very sadly, my Burmese cat and love of my life started drinking more about September last year and now has been diagnosed with Renal Failure and is within 2 weeks of dying ??? OMG what a place I am in right now, yes your right there is the controvercy over this, but alas the RCVS has recently sanctioned it an acceptable procedure, and of course, the adopted and donor cat gets to live on, and prevents being possibly put down, and the recipient cat gets to live on, its a potential win win situation and positive idea, but for the likes of the RSPCA and cats protection League who in in the stone ages and negative attitude, what, let two cats die, rather than save two ???? !

Have you, or did you get anywhere with your situation ? and did you find any vet or transplant centre, I am desperate to progress with giving my animal a chance to live on ? I have lived in quiet locations like down the end of country lanes for thier entire lives to date to enable then safety and a chance to live in peacefull locations away from traffic and I just want to save him. Thank you, Cary. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Cary Barnes (May 31, 2012)

Dear Sheila,

like you I am with Howard all the way, they have been doing it in America for years and with success, and for those of us who adore their cats when the opportunity should be available and there for us to make up our own minds, Seems to me that the negative supperceeds the real crux of all this, in that they are so worried about the commercial exploitation of this treatment and subject, that cats will die in the meantime, while they all sit there and discuss and get nowhere, lets face it, we lag behind the pioneering and developments in the states, and catch up eventually, how flippin frustrating it all is, to date have you found out anymore ? Vets that will perform the proceedure or Transplant centres in the UK ? My cat has about 2 weeks to live and I am beside myself, the time clock ticks away....... my email address is [email protected] please let me know if you can help me. Thanks. To me I can only see a potential win win situation, a cat gets adopted rather than being put down as so many are because they can't re home them, and the adopted cats gets to live on and a new home, and the recipient cat gets a lifeline, how can that be a problem, what, let two cats die, rather than potentially saving two ??? please let me know if you know anything.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

[QUOTE My cat has about 2 weeks to live and I am beside myself, the time clock ticks away....... my email address is [email protected] please let me know if you can help me. Thanks. .[/QUOTE]

I've replied on your other thread but I'd just like to add something here in response to your vets 2 week limit. Firstly, it's impossible ( vet or otherwise ) to put a time limit on a CRF cat's life. How can they possibly know? Furthermore, in the UK it's not at all uncommon for vets to respond with a dismal prognosis where CRF issues are concerned, and unless there are complications I'm unaware of, this one of one of the worse I've ever heard!! If you join that forum, you'll see where the cats in question went on to live for years, when treatments were instigated!

Could the RCVS not recommend a vet who would be willing to untertake a transplant? However, in view of it being only a recent 'sanction' I'd expect not many in the UK would have the experience of this! You'd have to bear this in mind when determining what action to take.


----------



## Purple (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not even going to get involved in the ethical debate either way, but I think for your own peace of mind you should research the available options.

1. I found a vets surgery on google which although not mentioning kidney transplants is boasting to have done the UK's first stem cell transplant, and it seems to be willing to push the boundaries of what is possible, so it might be worth discussing it with them (Bruton Vets - Latest news & SPECIAL OFFERS)

2. Contact the RCVS, which may have a list of vets surgeries who will undertake transplants


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am just going to reiterate Ianthi's advice to check out this site and join up to the group: Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and How to Cope With It. What they don't know about kidney disease and cats isn't worth knowing. So, instead of spending time potentially going on a wild goose chase with the kidney transplant there could be real things that you could be doing now to help your little cat.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have read most of this and have decided not to bother reading anymore, find most of it unbelievable.


----------



## Cary Barnes (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for all your support and help, can anyone advise as to whether Asto's oil is available in the UK ? And if so where can I get it from ? Tanya's website on CRF is superb and gives us all hope and care and consideration to our loved pets. Can Asto's oil therefore be purchased here in uk as I have ordered some on line but will have to wait for shipment to UK.......?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

The very best people to advise on every aspect of renal problems are the members of the CRF forum as this focuses entirely on the condtion-as far as I know some are using Astro's oil though I'm not aware how many are from UK.


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

howardlancs said:


> Thanks for your reply Sheila. We have managed to stablise Midnight. He has been to the Liverpool University a week ago and we have managed to get his toxin levels down. He is still eating and drinking although we did volunteer to inject midnight ourselves with fluids we do this every night and have worked up to 100mls. We have to wait 2 weeks before we go back to liverpool and perhaps then he will have his ultrasound. We have no been able to ascertain to what extent his kidneys have been damaged. With regards to transplants Liverpool dont do them and apparently London University were intending to but it all got complicated with red tape - I have yet to ring London University myself. I am naturally upset with the situation and have to do my best. I even wrote to a vet in the USA who had done a kidney transplant I never got a response by all means give me a ring if you want 01772 787199 I dont think we are far away thanks for your response I was beginning to wonder if there was any normal person out there xxx


Hi Howard, did u manage to get any help...I have a cat with early stages of kidney failure , so any advise you can off me will be much appreciated , hope your baby will be well x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread started in 2009...


----------



## Athanasius (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning to everyone. I have just been informed of my ten year old male british shorhair, kidney failure. It has been devastating, as, here in Greece, kidney transplants, seem like joke. Late in the afternoon, a thorough information of condition, and stage of disease will be given by the vet. I have done a desperate search out there, in the couple of hours, after the bad news, and just fell on the forum. This cat, has a somewhat bizzarely human like behavior. He will always stay in the middle of a conversation, watching everybody talking, always, staring at a sad face, always recognizing his name (grezoules, spelled grizoulis-little grey in greek, due to the blueish grey color). My girlfriend, and i found him, homeless, and severely ill, suffering from respiratory system syndrome, in mid March 2004, in a trip to Athens, and took hime home, by airplane to Thessaloniki. He is the most clever cat, we have witnessed, among dozens, we have dealt with, mostly stray. My girlfriend is terribly affected, and desperate. I just wanted to share this horrific experience, completely, unaware, of what's next. Thank you for reading.:frown5::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Cary Barnes (May 31, 2012)

howardlancs said:


> Hi I am new to this forum - does anyone know of any cats that have had a kidney transplant or any VETS undertaking such work in UK. I have 2 siamese cats (there was only 2 in the litter) one now has renal kidney failure. I have not made my mind up on this one, there seems plenty of information about diets and medications and plenty about all the ethics involved in transplants but I need more information in order to undertstand better. The cat is currently under the Vets and when I mentioned a transplant she launched in to an ethical debate which I stopped straight away. I just want facts not opinions..............many thanks Howard


Basically I lost my Burmese cat last June 2013 to CRF and after I took him to the vets in September 2011 for drinking in excess and white soft particles in his urine, detected in the litter tray, (all warning signs of CRF) vet was oblivious, the vet put him on heart tablets ??!!!! yes, that mad and I think she is a partner in the practice ???, so he needed a renal diet straight away, but I was not told etc, so in June 2012 I witness in front of my eyes a fit which reduced me to tears and complete sadness, I had him placed on a drip to flush out the toxins, which enabled him to recover and seem quite normal when I bought him home after 3 days on the drip, but sadly it lasted a week and he was downhill again, so back in to vets and back on the drip whilst I researched and became fully knowledged and a vet within days, knew more than many of them, and yes Kidney Transplants and blood transfusions etc are the saviour, now the RCVS has now passed this as being allowable here in UK only last year 2012, however because so new, not sure who can or will do, I tried David Whites in Welwyn Garden City Area, Hertfordshire area, a cat specialist, Google it, but they need referal etc, very stiff lot, and before so, a visit I mean, check to see if they are willing and able to consider it ? Also try and recommend Martha at Oxford Cat Clinic, a feline expert and vet and she was who, although too late, I took my cat to, she knows about renal failure and would know who can do the transplant if possible and where, it would need a donor cat, so try Martha, I sympathise with you as I was in pieces. A drip will flush your cat out and buy you time till you can if you choose, get it sorted, hurry hurry with the investigation. Good luck. To me its a win win situation, both cats live, yes one gives kidney donor and lives on and that saves another. Its allowed and done in the USA but sadly we are alittle behind over here. Regards and god bless, Try Martha.


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

Cary Barnes said:


> Basically I lost my Burmese cat last June 2013 to CRF and after I took him to the vets in September 2011 for drinking in excess and white soft particles in his urine, detected in the litter tray, (all warning signs of CRF) vet was oblivious, the vet put him on heart tablets ??!!!! yes, that mad and I think she is a partner in the practice ???, so he needed a renal diet straight away, but I was not told etc, so in June 2012 I witness in front of my eyes a fit which reduced me to tears and complete sadness, I had him placed on a drip to flush out the toxins, which enabled him to recover and seem quite normal when I bought him home after 3 days on the drip, but sadly it lasted a week and he was downhill again, so back in to vets and back on the drip whilst I researched and became fully knowledged and a vet within days, knew more than many of them, and yes Kidney Transplants and blood transfusions etc are the saviour, now the RCVS has now passed this as being allowable here in UK only last year 2012, however because so new, not sure who can or will do, I tried David Whites in Welwyn Garden City Area, Hertfordshire area, a cat specialist, Google it, but they need referal etc, very stiff lot, and before so, a visit I mean, check to see if they are willing and able to consider it ? Also try and recommend Martha at Oxford Cat Clinic, a feline expert and vet and she was who, although too late, I took my cat to, she knows about renal failure and would know who can do the transplant if possible and where, it would need a donor cat, so try Martha, I sympathise with you as I was in pieces. A drip will flush your cat out and buy you time till you can if you choose, get it sorted, hurry hurry with the investigation. Good luck. To me its a win win situation, both cats live, yes one gives kidney donor and lives on and that saves another. Its allowed and done in the USA but sadly we are alittle behind over here. Regards and god bless, Try Martha.


Unfortunately I went down this route last year when My lovely cat Trevor had renal failure and there is no operation for a transplant in the UK. I tried all I could and like you said he was back and to the vets all the time of drips and fluids and I did try my best but unfortunately in the end he just stopped eating and was to weak and I couldn't put him through it any more, God I miss him so much he been gone since November 14th my heart is still breaking, all I could do was give him the renal diet , now my other cat has the same but she is doing ok, think I caught her in time, but for poor Trevor it was to far progressed....


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

Misi said:


> This thread started in 2009...


and .........


----------

